# Michael Moore: If You Want to Protect Yourself From Criminals, Get a Dog



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Gun control advocate Michael Moore thinks that Americans should only be permitted to own muskets, a stance that would instantly criminalize nearly 100 million firearms owners. His message for everyone else? "If you are worried about your safety, get a dog."
> 
> The maker of Bowling for Columbine was asked by We Are Change's Luke Rudkowski what his stance was on the argument that Americans should have the right to own firearms in order to protect themselves against criminals, who will always find a way to get guns no matter what the law says.
> "There's nothing wrong with the second amendment, as written, and as intended at that time - I think everybody has a right to own a musket," said Moore as he smirked and laughed.
> ...







Wut? :shock:


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Moore is , and always has been a total worthless idiot. He couldnt find his way out of a paper bag. But, I do love dogs. Some will protect you, but if my life is in danger, a good .45acp, 9mm, or AR would be my choice.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

A song for Michael Moore


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Michael Moore vs IceT


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Moore was the kid in PE class that was always picked last for the kickball teams.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

jc-hunter said:


> Moore was the kid in PE class that was always picked last for the kickball teams.


Moore was the kickball


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Micheal Moore is a prime reason why some people shouldnt be allowed to reproduce and contaminate the gene pool more than it already has been. I mean you just have to wonder if he was really born that stupid or if he had to go to a special school to learn to be that stupid. Micheal Moore should stick to doing what he does best...eating Twinkies!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moore is a fake and a fraud.
Dogs are a good part or any security plan if you can deal with them. But even this skilled monster knows his first duty is to tell us to grab a weapons while he slows them down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Michael Moore owns guns, Diane Feinstein owns guns, Michael Bloomberg owns guns. They all also have armed security. I'm sure there are other liberals doing the same thing.

I just wonder why it's ok for them to protect themselves but not us?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

He is supposedly a representative of the 99 percent* but if you research he sleeps pretty comfortably in his mansions and vacation cabins.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I listen to Fat Bastard because I view him as a security expert.

Wait a minute, I don't even listen to him! 
I am such a sarcastic smartass!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Michael Moore is in no way a representative of the 99%. His recent tirades have put him in line with Piers Morgan. A radical despised by his own country. Too afraid too come out of his closet and back his words face to face with those that know better. Lets spend more time spreading the truth and not letting leeches like this flop there propaganda with there left hand while there right hand holds the mic.

IceT vs Michael Moore in a grudge match.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually, I agree that a big dog helps to deter criminals. But it does not always stop a determined one, or if there are more than one and they kill your dog. That is why I own firearms.

Just more dumba$$ advice from a dumba$$, like Joe Biden telling the American idiots who believe him that a double-barreled shotgun is a better home defense weapon than an AR. Dumba$$.

It is just more lies designed to appeal to the brownstone-dwelling inner city wussies who are afraid of guns, and have seven different locks on their doors to keep the criminals out at night.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

fat ass is comparing the 2nd amendment to driving a vehicle. Driver's license or being able to drive in the US is NOT A CIVIL RIGHT. its a priviledge given by the government to the people. Unlike the right to bear arms, it is ensured by the bill of rights


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish he would come by my place some time I would let the dog eat him.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

you sick bastard, why would you do that to a good dog.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Moore is a disgusting excuse for a human being who will espouse his extreme leftist views, not because he passionately believes them, but rather because they are sensational enough to make him relevant to other loudmouths. The best that we can do as a country of common sense people is to ignore him totally. Allow him to go softly into the good night.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Michael Moore is a disgusting excuse for a human being who will espouse his extreme leftist views, not because he passionately believes them, but rather because they are sensational enough to make him relevant to other loudmouths. The best that we can do as a country of common sense people is to ignore him totally. Allow him to go softly into the good night.


You can check this out if you like but he believes in unions, higher taxes and sharing the wealth. The problem is he makes his movies out of the country so he doesn't have to pay union wages and avoids many US taxes that way. Oh, and I don't believe he has offered to share his wealth, just ours.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> you sick bastard, why would you do that to a good dog.


 He is a big dog he will eat anything


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> fat ass is comparing the 2nd amendment to driving a vehicle. Driver's license or being able to drive in the US is NOT A CIVIL RIGHT. its a priviledge given by the government to the people. Unlike the right to bear arms, it is ensured by the bill of rights


Right to keep and bear arms is not a civil right, either. It is a God-given, constitutionally protected right.

Yeah I know, most people think the two are interchangable, but I think we should be accurate with our words. After all, they will hang us with words, you know.

A dog. Yeah. Good idea. Just what my neighborhood needs, another dog barking his damned head off at 0100hrs.


----------



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> He is a big dog he will eat anything


Could give the dog a bad case of diarrhea though. Big Dog with Diarrhea = Explosive mess!


----------

